# YouTube vs The 49th (Border) ??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: Viewing a YouTube Vlogger and it Doen't just happen to any one particular Vlogger.. Get a Sad Face with Message "Video Not Available To Viewer" We have WiFi and use iPads in this Household.. I'm told it's a Copy Right Infringement Issue due to Background Music being played on the Video in question to problem lies with using an iPad ?? What Is It, Thoughts Ideas ?? Cheers Thanks:ermm:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi NorPlan :wave:

YouTube sometimes blocks videos at the request of the 'material-originator' i.e. someone adds a song to a home-video and the song-writer/singer can request the the video to be removed, as it infringes their copyright.

Also, some videos are blocked from being viewed by certain other countries, for various reasons.


----------

